# Anyone using Dust Collection Grounding kit with the Dust Collector in the shop?



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

So what's the story?
THX


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Just installed a cyclone with complete ducting system. Not grounded.

Google it and you will see the chances of explosion are almost impossible in a home shop.

Do the research for your own satisfaction.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I use a ground on my dust collector. I have 4" plastic pipe and I run the wire inside the pipe back to the machine chassis for the ground.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I've had my d.c. and setup for about 15 years….It's been in 2 different shops, and never been grounded.
I use S-40 thin wall 4", and never had a problem with it. You really don't need to ground the plastic pipe.
As far as I know, and have read, that there has never been a fire reported for using this pipe. I've never 
heard an LJ on this forum report that they have had a fire using plastic pipeing, and most on here say they 
don't ground theirs either…..And I've never been shocked touching my machines, either..That's what 3way
plugs are for…...To ground or not to ground, it's up to you…...


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

This comes up every so often … I'm not sure there is a great fire danger, but if you are using any electronic devices (computer, radio, TV, MP3 player, etc.) that little static shock that you get when a system is not grounded can be deadly.

Electro-Static Discharge (ESD) is bad mojo for just about any electronic device that uses integrated circuitry (which is just about all of them).


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a Clearvue cyclone with ungrounded PVC pipe. The only issue I ever had was a ticking sound where the spiral pipe had a small gap (1/16") between the wire and the frame of my bandsaw. I bent the wire so it touches the frame. Now that section of spiral pipe is grounded and does not spark. I planned to ground all of the spiral pipe wires to earth ground, but none of the other locations bother me.

The only places that you may have issues is where you touch the pipes. Most of my PVC pipe is up near the ceiling. The only parts I touch are the blast gates and I can always ground them to the machine chassis if needed.

btw: I am in California where the humidity probably ranges from 20-30% most of the time. More humid locations should have even less issues. Arizona at 8% humidity might be slightly worse.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Only reason I ground my PVC is for my own comfort, it keeps me from getting the bejezzes shocked out of me.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
I think I'll skip the grounding since I live in Houston and this is about as humid as it gets and I still manage to survive the inhumane heat.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

the proper word is bonding, not grounding. look in the national electrical code about bonding {GROUNDING} of in areas with flammable dust. #12 copper wire is cheap compared to what could happed from a spark in the wrong place. pry a couple of dollars out of your pocket and be safe.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Being that plastic is a non conductive substance, you are not grounding the pipe. The wire that you would "so call ground" the pipe is only there to give a pathway for the build up of static electricity to discharge. Although it is a nasty jolt, in a small shop I don't believe there's a record of anyone having an explosion from dust.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

when I got my set of flexible 4" hoses used - it had ground wire inside. the only thing it really did was clog the pipes with shavings that would get stuck in the wire.

I now do not have any 'grounding' (not really grounding as was already mentioned) running PVC duct from my Jet1100 - no static, no problems, no clogs.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I did a lot of internet reading before I installed my PVC ductwork (8" mains, 6" secondaries, and 4" branch connectors) under the floor of my shop and the writer that seemed the best informed to me was this one: http://home.comcast.net/~rodec/woodworking/articles/DC_myths.html I have had my system up and running for five years and never had reason to question his conclusions. He does say that the greatest danger with PVC is personal shocks. I don't get them because my ducting is mostly under the floor. I do have an 8" vertical PVC pipe that comes straight up out of the floor to the input of my DC (5 Hp Craftex cyclone) but I've never even gotten a shock from it. That may or may not be because it's wrapped with foil. Read the article. The guy knows his stuff.

Paul M


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

computer rooms are AIR CONDITIONED to remove heat generated by the computers. almost 35 years in the electrical industry i have NEVER seen one humidified. air conditioning is a DEhumidifier


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

I was running an ungrounded dust collection system until day I was wearing shorts and walked past the flex hose and got a good zap - at that point I had a flash back from my childhood and an electric fence - it's now grounded.

I don't think my home setup generates enough juice to start a fire but it's enough to wake you up!


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

@CessnalPilotBarry: I would be really hesitant to add humidity to my shop [via a humidifier]. What happens after you build a piece and take it out of an environment that you pump moister into the air? Care to guess?


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

i do not know where you live to add humidity to a computer room, but in illinois, i have ner seen water hooked up to a liebert and i have powered up a good number of them


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

Cessnal…
I've never seen a system as you describe it and I too work in IT (for over 20 years) setting up countless data centers. What does something like that run for a home workshop?

Here in the Seattle Metro area less than 8% of the homes have A/C - they build brand new million dollar homes all the time without A/C. On the other side, I grew up in the deep south and along the Alabama Gulf Coast you can't pull enough humidity out of the air. In the heat of the summer an A/C can pull 20 to 30 gallons of water out of an average house.

But, my main concern is a newbie stumbling across this forum in the future and they run down to the local Wallie World and pickup a $30 humidifier. The next thing they know they've wreck a couple of projects and the whole problem could have been prevented with a $30 grounding kit.


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

Cessnal..
If I read more into these statements than you intended I apologize.

"FWIW, low humidity may be just as much a factor for static shocks than other factors. A humidifier may do more to eliminate static shocks than ground wires."

"Adding some humidity makes for a far more comfortable, and related to this thread, an ESD shock-free environment during dry periods. In better new homes, it's not uncommon to see humidity control devices built into the heating and cooling plant."

It was just my opinion that a grounding kit is probably more feasible in eliminating the problem for most.

Ron


----------



## kwhit190211 (Feb 13, 2008)

I've read the above answers from everyone that has submitted their answers to this subject. Now, let me add my 2 cents worth. I've used my dust collector for years in my shop. When I installed it I used ABS plastic pipe & ABS fittings. But I used blast gates made out of sheet metal that I fabricated. No wire is inside the ABS. And I don't intend to put it in it either & my system has never even raised the hair on my arms, no static what so ever. And the system is not grounded either. 
No matter what time of the year I use my system, no static.


----------

